# Foreigner...



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I am just listening to Foreigner's new album on their website...WOW! Some new members, same great sound! I am going to have to go buy it (on song #3 right now, and it sounds excellent!).
-Mikey


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I loved Double Vision and wore the grooves out of it!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

who's on drums now? The dvd with Jason Bonham is killer. I'm a 1st album fan

Andy


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I went out and bought the album from Wallyworld for 13.99. For that you get a CD of new tunes (and I haven't heard them all yet, but they sound good so far), a second CD of some of their hits remixed by Marti Frederiksen, AND a DVD of some recent live performances by the new line-up, which includes Mick Jones doing his usual parts, Kelly Hanson doing an INCREDIBLE copy of Lou Gramm, Jeff Pilson on bass, Russ Irwin on keys, and Brian Tichy on drums. I'm listening to the remix CD right now and it sounds unreal-pretty much the original recordings, but punched up a bit. Excellent way to spend a dime and a half!
-Mikey


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I always liked "4". I know it had the commercial success of Waitin for a Girl, Juke Box Hero and Urgent, but I really liked most of the other tracks especially Night Life, Break It Up and Girl on the Moon. Lou Gramm had one of those awesome identifiable singing voices.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

leftysg said:


> I always liked "4". I know it had the commercial success of Waitin for a Girl, Juke Box Hero and Urgent, but I really liked most of the other tracks especially Night Life, Break It Up and Girl on the Moon. Lou Gramm had one of those awesome identifiable singing voices.


The new guy's got it nailed pretty well. I think this is one instance where I really don't mind the band picking up a copycat. As for albums, I liked their earlier ones the best, like FOREIGNER and DOUBLE VISION.
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This was my favorite Foreigner song


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> This was my favorite Foreigner song


Yep, that's a great one. I can listen to that album all the way through without tiring every time.
-Mikey


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

I was looking for a cheapo greatest hits package and stumbled across that one. I downloaded it off iTunes for $12, which was pretty much the same price as the GH albums were. So, as I see it, they basically tossed in the new album for free.

That said, the new material is pretty good, and I didn't even realize it wasn't Gramm until I read the review on AMG.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

David Copperfield and I were both wondering how to do those snappy wardrobe changes between phrases, particularly "Hot Blooded". I also am interested in getting one of those kits that converts from clear visalite to white pearl depending on the bar (if you see the dvd, you'll say aha, he's not so crazy)hwopv

But I like the music, especially since most live foreigner from the day was sped up so much, even Stewart Copeland complained.

now to listen to the new material, with an open mind....(and I got mine at futureshop so I didn't have to set foot in warmart):smilie_flagge17:

Andy


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

In my iPod it's a little odd. The first tunes are pretty strong, then there's a bunch that are solid but not great. The last couple are strong again.

Just when you're thinking, "Hey, maybe they've still got it", you hear the intro chords to "Feels Like the First Time" and that feeling slips away. 

Downloaded from iTunes, they all just string together like that. I'm probably going to mess with the ID Tags and split the old tracks off into their own album.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> David Copperfield and I were both wondering how to do those snappy wardrobe changes between phrases, particularly "Hot Blooded". I also am interested in getting one of those kits that converts from clear visalite to white pearl depending on the bar (if you see the dvd, you'll say aha, he's not so crazy)hwopv


Yep, I noticed that too. Some hot-shot editor working on that DVD.



sysexguy said:


> (and I got mine at futureshop so I didn't have to set foot in warmart):smilie_flagge17:
> Andy


Wish I could say the same. I loathe Wallyworld, but where I live, it's the ONLY store that has any CD's at all to speak of. We have a Zeller's, but they only carry the 'Top 2 1/2 hits' and a bunch of bargain compilations!
-Mikey


----------

